

99 Designs' unsanctioned Gap logo redesign - bhc3
http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/design-better-gap-logo-community-project-54693

======
stevederico
It would be a great story if GAP could turn this around, especially with a new
logo from a crowd-sourced internet page.

Either way, I liked this one the most: [http://99designs.com/logo-
design/contests/design-better-gap-...](http://99designs.com/logo-
design/contests/design-better-gap-logo-community-
project-54693/designers/276409#entry-2243)

